
Kubernetes v1.7 released - Logishort
https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md#major-themes
======
SEJeff
Blog post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14670497](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14670497)

